# Are the bobos runnin?



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Have the bobos been running at the pier? Last time I went out it was kind of slow...


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

:bump anyone been out there?


----------



## Wookie (Oct 2, 2007)

Couldn't tell ya man. I didn't hit any in the surfthere though.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

I might go tommorow...anyone go this AM?


----------



## JLMass (Oct 1, 2007)

no they have been slow not what they were a few months ago maybe 2 or 3 a day but when the cold frnot passes they comeback chech out the ECPFF.com for daily reports


----------



## perch jerker (Oct 2, 2007)

..and a bobo is what?


----------



## theangrydolphin (Oct 2, 2007)

> *perch jerker (2/5/2008)*..and a bobo is what?


Bonito! Wonderful fish to reuse for bait or chum and one helluva fighter!


----------



## jackedup (Jan 17, 2008)

they ran today from about 9-10 . I caught 7 and lost 2, I'd say at least 12-15 were brought up on the pier. when the fog rolled in they started biting and slowed down as soon as the fog lifted. fun day:clap


----------

